# update on my treatment



## dannyray49 (Oct 28, 2011)

I had seed implants to my prostate on Wednesday of this week. Every thing went fine. Very sore where they were put in at. On the funny side when I went to recovery I kept trying to get up and go pee. the urologist said I could go home when I went to to bathroom. They had to sedate me again so I would calm down. When I woke up the nurse asked me if I was still going to fight with her. I did not know what she was talking about. I got to go home soon after that. Keep me in your prayers that this gets rid of the cancer. GOD bless all of ya'll


----------



## shotgun (Oct 28, 2011)

I HAD THE SEEDS INPLANTED ALSO AND THEN HAD 68 RADITION TREAMENTS! SO FAR SO GOOD ITS BEEN TWO YEARS AND MY PSA IS .54. I WILL KEEP YOU IN MY PRAYERS AND HOPE YOU DO AS WELL AS I DID. AS TIME PROGRESSES YOU'LL GET BETTER AND HAVE MORE CONTROL ON YOUR OWN. fIRST FEW WEEKS WHEN YOU GO OUT THE FIRST THING YOU LOOK FOR IS WHERE ARE THE BATHROOMS.LOL


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 28, 2011)

Praying for a successful result...............  God is good all the time............


----------



## Sargent (Oct 28, 2011)

Continued prayers.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 29, 2011)

My Prayers continue for you. Thanks for the update and please continue to lets us know how you do.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 29, 2011)

My prayers also


----------



## MTMiller (Oct 29, 2011)

My prayers are added.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 30, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Continued prayers.


----------



## sniper22 (Nov 24, 2011)

Still praying for you brother.


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 24, 2011)

Prayers and best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## speedcop (Nov 29, 2011)

continued prayers brother


----------

